# Triple Canopy July Jam 22nd-24th



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

*Is anyone planning on going? I hope to be there with a sizable group.*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o h3ll yeah we be there....colt ford is about the only reason though as the riding sucks there...im ready to AAARRTYY:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with you about the riding Brandon....I think Colt's the reason to go too!!




lilbigtonka said:


> o h3ll yeah we be there....colt ford is about the only reason though as the riding sucks there...im ready to AAARRTYY:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I might go sat/sun...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we will be there saturday morning and leave saturday night late.....


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i wanna go to see colt ford!, but the riding sucks that bad?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know it is very very small if it is a packed crowd and the atv area is like maybe knee deep in the deepest spot and the truck track is the only nasty stuff but trucks don't get outta there so us atv can play


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brandon's right, it is small but on the west side there's deep water for those who ride submarines. To the east is the ATV park that Brandon was talking about. All in all, if it's crowded (like Crackerfest was), it'll be a chore for management to keep the dust down. Colt is a hoot so I guess our group is planning on staying Friday through Sunday.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

how are my old zillas holding up they still got alot of tread left and we will def meet up since we havent rode together.....


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

They're great tires, plenty of tread left on 'em. Only had to put one tube in so far LOL. Can't wait to meet up with you and your peeps.



lilbigtonka said:


> how are my old zillas holding up they still got alot of tread left and we will def meet up since we havent rode together.....


----------

